# Summer 2014 Photo Contest



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SUMMER 2014 PHOTO CONTEST​
Let's do a new photo contest! With prizes  I am not sure at this exact moment what the prizes will be, but they will likely be gift cards, first prize $25, and 2nd and 3rd prize $15 gift cards (Amazon, maybe? or Starbucks? I suppose the winner could pick which one they'd be more likely to use )

So look through you pictures and find the best one that represents "Summer with your Havanese"

This is the official thread for our 2014 Summer Photo Contest. Here are the rules:

1. Members can only submit ONE image so make it count. If you have more than one dog, you are still only allowed ONE image. If you submit more than ONE image, we will only take into consideration the first image you submit.

2. Members can vote for ONE image when it comes time to voting.

3. Images should have to be in line with the Summer theme so it can include Outdoor, Beach, patriotic (memorial day, Fourth of July) at the pool, at the picnic, any type of fun Summer picture.

4. Images that are heavily photoshopped will NOT be accepted. We're okay with corrections to color, contrast, sharpness... but please do not superimposing your dog on a background of another scene  The Admin/Mods reserve the right to NOT accept any image that is determined to violate the spirit of this rule, that wouldn't be fair to the other entries.

*** Deadline for submissions is Monday June 30th at 11:59pm EST. All images submitted after this deadline will NOT be accepted. ***

Deadline for voting will be July 10th 11:59pm(though this may be extended by a day or two if we don't get enough votes in).

Let's see some great Summer pics!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Should be fun!!

:first:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

I better figure out a really good picture op!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Is the image to be submitted to this thread or somewhere else?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, here on the thread  I'm kinda surprised nobody has put one up yet, I guess maybe photo contests aren't cool anymore? which is unfortunate, we have some of the best pictures EVER on this forum, definitely the cutest canine's on the internet..they hang out here! :whoo:

When someone puts a picture up..I will go add it to the poll when we get them all submitted and then the voting can begin.. (if anyone wants to do this) 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a fun contest to me!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok...I'll start with a recent picture of 'Whimsy in the 
Garden'. During the summer you can always find us there together  Now if only I could teach her to pull weeds!


----------



## truelladaril (Jun 16, 2013)

*Mino*








Mino enjoying the pretty flowers and weather.


----------



## truelladaril (Jun 16, 2013)

Did I post the picture how I'm supposed to?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay!! Great pictures 

I am going to wait until all the entries are up before I put the names in the poll, so people don't vote too early before all the entries are in.

love those!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Ok...I'll start with a recent picture of 'Whimsy in the
> Garden'. During the summer you can always find us there together  Now if only I could teach her to pull weeds!


Whimsy looks like an angel in that picture! Love it!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have to wait until we have a day that actually does NOT rain!!!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Ginger Drying Off after taking a dip in the pool.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hanging out on the seawall in Vancouver


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Benny chose to sit on the least grassy part of the entire park lol


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Stark1026 said:


> Benny chose to sit on the least grassy part of the entire park lol


OMG!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Naturelover said:


> Hanging out on the seawall in Vancouver


Oh how beautiful!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

raeshan said:


> Ginger Drying Off after taking a dip in the pool.


SO pretty!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

"Ah, Summer at the Beach. Life is Good".


----------



## rasilton (Dec 14, 2013)

*Humphrey Being a Model*

Humphrey hanging out with some flowers!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't have a new photo - he won't stand still for long enough. So here's one from when he was younger - many of you have seen it before :bored:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Loving Summer!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

What beautiful dogs - all of them!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am working on getting the poll up! I didn't put enough options, so I need to add a few more and get it set up and running  Great pics everyone!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Please go to this thread to cast your vote:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=81154

Thanks!


----------



## Debk75 (May 19, 2014)

*Winston*

My pup at 13 weeks in our backyard


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh Boy, looks like Ginger won. Thanks to all that voted for her. As a treat, we're off the the beach again today!

Ginger with her "Humping Toy" She dumps all the toys out, scrunches the thing up and then has at it. Hopefully after her cycle (which should almost be over) she will not be so active with this activity. She gets thoroughly exhausted.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations Ginger and Ache and Yunque! I'll send you a PM for the prize info  :whoo::whoo: And thanks to everyone who participated and voted 

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks to all who voted for my babies. Congrats to Ginger!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie says congrats - he loved Ginger's photo the best as well (I think he's in love with her)


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I received my Amazon gift card today. Thanks so much!!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

shimpli said:


> I received my Amazon gift card today. Thanks so much!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!:whoo:


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Just received my Gift Card. Thank You! Off to get Ginger some tasty treats.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Den&Barb said:


> Just received my Gift Card. Thank You! Off to get Ginger some tasty treats.


Congrats!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners. Great photos.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 22, 2014)

*Photo to submit*

I am not sure if I am allowed to submit the photo, since I only just joined... This is me and Dexter on the day when we picked him up from the breeder, on July 4th!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Cute little guy for sure, but the contest has been over for awhile now.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dexter said:


> I am not sure if I am allowed to submit the photo, since I only just joined... This is me and Dexter on the day when we picked him up from the breeder, on July 4th!


 I say better late than never. I Give you a vote but not a prize.


----------



## marduqq (May 23, 2013)

*Arnie*

my 21 lbs big guy !!!


----------

